# do i need a fan in cold smoker



## jakeseddon (Jun 4, 2009)

hi,
    im curing some beef as we speak to make my first batch of biltong. I have been told that i will need a fan inside my cold smoker to keep the air moving quick enough to dry the beef, is this correct? i will be using a smoke daddy and thought that the pump would keep the air moving enough. any advice would be great.


----------



## jjrokkett (Jun 7, 2009)

Jakes - I have cold smoked before and never used a fan but I'm sure it wouldn't hurt to get the smoke circulating - not sure what your setup is though.  
I'm sure someone with more knowledge will be along shortly since I have never made biltong before.


----------



## mikey (Jun 7, 2009)

Jakeseddon, give this link a look. www.virtualweberbullet.com/coldsmoker.html   There's some good info there.


----------



## jakeseddon (Jun 10, 2009)

thanks for the replys, they helped alot, and thats some nice ladies you got there mikey!


----------



## scubadoo97 (Jun 11, 2009)

Jake, you can rig up some fans pretty easily and cheaply.  I have a string of 3 CPU low voltage fans that run in my cigar wine cooler humidor.  Seems we always have low voltage DC power supplies laying around from old electronics that are went fubar.  Usually they are 12v or 9v.  I just snipped off the female end of a power supply and connected it in series to a few fans.  Just match the voltage and as long as you don't exceed the amperage you should have a problem.  

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?inv...ASEFAN&cat=FAN


----------

